# So what are you using for razors these days?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still using Mach 3's here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gillette Fusion Proglide

Definitely the smoothest shave I have ever had. They're not cheap but they do last a good while.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Gillette Fusion Proglide
> 
> Definitely the smoothest shave I have ever had. They're not cheap but they do last a good while.


Those are nice. When they go on sale at Costco, snap them up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Mach 3 but I have a super heavy, custom handle I use them with. One pass, close shave, low irritation. Switching to L'Occitane En Provence's shaving soap and a new after shave mosturizer have as well have finally dissolved my hatred of shaving. I can shave every day now and not end up with tons of razor burn.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I use an electric so I can walk around doing other things while I wake up and get ready to go out the door.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> I use an electric so I can walk around doing other things while I wake up and get ready to go out the door.


I've tried several different brands of electric razors. Somehow, they all seem to manage to miss every hair on my neck, yet do a pretty good job on my face. My face does feel pretty dried out after using them as well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i use the disposable sensor excel. i get them at costco for cheap.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When I'm not a hairy pig,'I use Whatever my wife is using. It sucks, but it's
Free. And I love getting yelled at.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I still use fusion razors, but I am starting to get sucked into the world of corksniffer shaving gear. I use fancy creams and just bought a new badger brush. It's only a matter of time before I get a Joris or Merkur double edge.

I shop here:

Www.fendrihan.com


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

safety razor with Feather blades


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't shave.

I do use a beard trimmer though.
Every now & then.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Off-brand Trac IIs.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

blam said:


> safety razor with Feather blades


Same here!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I just sharpen up the axe I use for splitting fire wood, never get any razor burn the that little charmer. I tried a bar of gramma's lye soap once damn near burned my face off. Now I use gillette foamy, 

:sSig_goodjob2: :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I use an electric razor Tuesday thru Friday. Monday mornings I have to "blade up" to clear 3 days of growth. 

I ended up with a 5-blade razor. I thought it was excessive and laughable, but one day Shopper's had them on for cheaper than the Mach IIIs, so I loaded up. Damn fine shave -- quick, clean, no irritation. I get it now.

I also recently switched from shaving gel back to foam (also because of a sale). The Nivea for men cream is pretty damned awesome -- highly recommended!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Milkman* _Gillette Fusion Proglide
> 
> _
> _Definitely the smoothest shave I have ever had. They're not cheap but they do last a good while._





Diablo said:


> Those are nice. When they go on sale at Costco, snap them up!


Another user of the Fusion. I never thought five blades would make a difference but they do and for me the blades last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I use Mach III here.

I have moved from foam to soap to oil. I highly recommend shaving oil.

http://reviews.mec.ca/9421-en_ca/50...omwell-cruthers-shave-oil-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the vibrating Gillette one. But I use the green and blue disposable Gillette and they last me about 6 months each. 

Being a quarter Chinese has its advantages!!! Light beard.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use Gillette Trac II, have for years.

I use Edge gel too, a can of that seems to last quite a while.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

blam said:


> safety razor with Feather blades


Then you'll want to borrow this from me: http://www.rubylane.com/item/161834-17653/Allegro-Model-L-Razor-Blade


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another Gillette Fusion user here.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Gillette Fusion Proglide
> 
> Definitely the smoothest shave I have ever had. They're not cheap but they do last a good while.


I get close to a month out of 1. A pack of 4 lasts me a long time. I just saw them at Costco and there must have been about 50 in a bulk pack for a good price.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What ever they ca the Gillette disposable with 2 blades in it (track II ??). No pivots or other fancy crap. They are cheap and they last me a long time. If you get the same thing in the off brand I think you are getting seconds as they nick. Gotta be the Gillette. Use it with shaving gel. That lasts a long time too. I guess I am just a low maintenance kind of guy!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been using the Mach III for a while now. I always thought the 5 blade thing was more a marketing thing but given the testimonials here I may give 'em a try!
I also find that shaving in the shower is a lot easier on the skin. I hardly ever get razor burn and I only lather up for shaving using the suds from my shampoo while washing my hair. Saves on buying shave cream and gets the whole job done faster!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been using the Mach III for a while now. I always thought the 5 blade thing was more a marketing thing but given the testimonials here I may give 'em a try!
> I also find that shaving in the shower is a lot easier on the skin. I hardly ever get razor burn and I only lather up for shaving using the suds from my shampoo while washing my hair. Saves on buying shave cream and gets the whole job done faster!


My business partner tells me he does that. I've tried it a few times and it works. I think the hot water from the shower really softens up the whiskers and makes it easy to cut.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

If you want a really close shave, do it in a sauna (shaving that is, the other will almost make you pass out).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I tend to shave in the shower, but I have a sort of movie "earworm" that I am always reminded of when shaving: the scene/s in the Coen Brothers film "Miller's Crossing" where crime boss John Polito instructs one of his flunkies about proper maintenance of razor blades, noting that heat makes metal expand, and cold makes it contract, such that rinsing the blade off in cold water is preferred.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

elliottmoose said:


> Same here!


Another old school guy here.... Merkur razor with Asta blades...much better shave and much,much cheaper than all the cartridge systems


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been using the Mach III for a while now. I always thought the 5 blade thing was more a marketing thing but given the testimonials here I may give 'em a try!
> I also find that shaving in the shower is a lot easier on the skin. I hardly ever get razor burn and I only lather up for shaving using the suds from my shampoo while washing my hair. Saves on buying shave cream and gets the whole job done faster!


I was a Mach III user for a few years and they were great, until I tried the proglides.

It was such a huge improvement I knew I would suck up the price. As it turns out, the proglides last much longer anyway.

The difference in the shave I get is like night and day. For me it's a no brainer, and I'm a guy with heavy coarse growth.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't really care what brand I get, so long as it's not the cheap disposables, because they always give me cuts and rashes.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Beach Bob said:


> Another old school guy here.... Merkur razor with Asta blades...much better shave and much,much cheaper than all the cartridge systems


Can't say I am a fan of the astra blades.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The rare time I use one it's an old Schick safety razor that I've had for decades, otherwise it's a Wahl beard trimmer and a pair of scissors. The Wahl sucks, it's underpowered and the attachments have too few prongs to properly comb through my beard, so I'm sort of looking for something better, though I only use it once a month or so, so I'm not very concerned about it. A few times a year something possesses me to shave my neck and cheeks but I can easily do without.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Bic disposable single blade. If I want a good shave I use cream.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well this thread gave me GAS for a new razor. I've been using the Mack 3 for years. I just bought the Fusion Proglide, i'll report back after my next shave!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been using the Mach 3's for quite a while now. They've been alright, but seeing as my neck is quite sensitive, I always get irritation on my neck with them. I get a big pack of them at Costco and it lasts quite a while. 

Anyway, last fall I just bought a pack of them, and Costco sent a Fusion Pro Glide in the mail with one cartridge. I always thought the 5 blade thing was just ridiculous, so I never tried them. Well, I tried it and it was the best shave I've ever had; next to no irritation on my neck. The down side was I just bought a year's worth of Mach 3's 

I picked up some Fusion Pro Glides at Costco in the summer when they went on sale, and they still weren't cheap, but I think they'll be worth it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I've been using the Mach 3's for quite a while now. They've been alright, but seeing as my neck is quite sensitive, I always get irritation on my neck with them. I get a big pack of them at Costco and it lasts quite a while.
> 
> Anyway, last fall I just bought a pack of them, and Costco sent a Fusion Pro Glide in the mail with one cartridge. I always thought the 5 blade thing was just ridiculous, so I never tried them. Well, I tried it and it was the best shave I've ever had; next to no irritation on my neck. The down side was I just bought a year's worth of Mach 3's
> 
> I picked up some Fusion Pro Glides at Costco in the summer when they went on sale, and they still weren't cheap, but I think they'll be worth it.


Yup, nothing else comes close for me, and I've tried everything.

It's no gimmick.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting.... I always used mach 3s up until i changes to the single safety razor.

the mach 3s always gave me a super super smooth finish. just as good as my safety razor. better than my safety razor if I rush it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's been a long time since I shaved but this is what I used to use when I did. They were my dad's and my grandfather's. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/PB020121_zps564c3273.jpg


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> It's been a long time since I shaved but this is what I used to use when I did. They were my dad's and my grandfather's.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/PB020121_zps564c3273.jpg


I can see why you stopped shaving!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Closest, smoothest shave you can get. Used one or the other almost everyday in the early 70's when I had to shave. The blade is always sharp and the wife never borrows it. Last time I used one was summer 84. Scared all hell out of my kid. Since then they've just sat around.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, nothing else comes close for me, and I've tried everything.
> 
> It's no gimmick.


I still have two Mach 3's left, so the Fusion Pro Glides are still sitting. I really want to use those Fusions though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I still have two Mach 3's left, so the Fusion Pro Glides are still sitting. I really want to use those Fusions though.



You should use up the mach 3 stuff because once you try the pro glides you're not going to want to go back.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

All of the multi-blades are the products of the advertising industry. One blade will do the job as long as you can find one with the particular blade in it that works for you - which is next to impossible because the advertising has worked really well and it is mostly multiple blades that are available...3 blades, 4 blades, 5 blades, 6 blades...come on people... 

Want a better shave? There are some things that work to improve your shave every time. One of the big ones is the same reason that they used to put a steaming towel on people's faces when they went in for shaves way back in the day. Heat and moisture together soften the beard...so people who shower after they shave are doing it wrong. Shower first and your beard should be softened (unless it was a cold shower and then I feel sorry for you on a few levels). The blade (whichever you are using) will cut so much better.

If you are shaving but not showering at the particular moment, use a cloth and hot water...put the cloth in the hot water and hold that hot cloth to your face several times before you shave to soften the beard.

Don't use the shave foam or gel on the market - use hair conditioner. It is amazing.

The last tip may seem like too much hassle for most people but if you can warm up your foam (or soap or whatever you are using on your face prior to shaving - yes, the hair conditioner) prior to using it, that will make a big difference too. I often use a dish and microwave the hair conditioner on low for 10 seconds first and I use the old style mug brush to put in on.

Feels like a million dollar shave. 

I have been thinking about getting one of the new versions of the old style safety razors for a little while now just to stop adding to the plastic in the landfills.

Interesting observation: look at the prices of the women's disposable razors next time you are in the store.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You should use up the mach 3 stuff because once you try the pro glides you're not going to want to go back.


I know, that's totally what happened!

I bought a big pack of Mach 3's last fall from Costco. Right before I opened them, I got a Fusion Pro Glide sample in the mail. I loved it and used it until it was dead....then I faced the sad reality of having to use that huge pack of Mach 3's  The Mach 3's just don't compare to the Fusions. 

Two more Mach 3's to go....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Heard this ad on sirius raw dog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUG9qYTJMsI

This guy is f*cking funny.

I had to throw this in here as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FOae1V1-Xg


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Razors???


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, I've posted this before, felt it was the right time to post it again-
[video=youtube;TZB8HRrJ0KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZB8HRrJ0KM[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> Hey, I've posted this before, felt it was the right time to post it again-
> [video=youtube;TZB8HRrJ0KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZB8HRrJ0KM[/video]


Yeah, this is now part of my every day life:

Wife: "Oliver, eat your breakfast NOW!!!" We're going to be late.

Oliver: "Okay mum, you know how I eat my breakfast? I don't. I don't eat it mum. That's how I eat my breakfast."

How can she expect me to not laugh? One day I'll be wearing that breakfast; I'm certain.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, this is now part of my every day life:
> 
> Wife: "Oliver, eat your breakfast NOW!!!" We're going to be late.
> 
> ...


You made me laugh, but I would never say that about breakfast.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

one of these...



http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b152293922


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> http://page2.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/b152293922


Aah, the bic whisker-melter. I can't wait until that comes to north america.


----------

